# Finding the best electric fees



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have to connect the new house to electric very soon and I'm a bit lost with all the information out there. Does anyone have any hints or tips about how to find the best offers from Eon, Iberdrola, or Endesa?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Hve you tried Iberswitch ,who will find you the best supplier?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nope. I don't need to spend money for someone to find me what they say is the best fee...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Nope. I don't need to spend money for someone to find me what they say is the best fee...


I wouldn't touch them - I've not yet heard of anyone who actually saved money dealing with them


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

elenetxu said:


> I have to connect the new house to electric very soon and I'm a bit lost with all the information out there. Does anyone have any hints or tips about how to find the best offers from Eon, Iberdrola, or Endesa?


If you contract below a certain amount (10kW?), then the prices are controlled by the government so it doesn't matter who you go to - it's just a personal preference.

Over that amount, prices begin to vary.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Just confirming snikpoh's information. Below 10KWH prices are set by government.

Confirming also Iberswitch is a no-go area in all their various enterprises...


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

whitenoiz said:


> Just confirming snikpoh's information. Below 10KWH prices are set by government.
> 
> Confirming also Iberswitch is a no-go area in all their various enterprises...


Just to be clear, the government only controls the TUR tariff - Tariffa Ultimo Recurso - know as the Tariff of Last Resort. If you contract for another tariff, then even if you are below 10kw the company sets the price. So for example, all these tariffs are controlled by Iberdrola https://www.iberdrola.es/customers/home/electricity


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> Just to be clear, the government only controls the TUR tariff - Tariffa Ultimo Recurso - know as the Tariff of Last Resort. If you contract for another tariff, then even if you are below 10kw the company sets the price. So for example, all these tariffs are controlled by Iberdrola https://www.iberdrola.es/customers/home/electricity


That's what I had thought, too. 
I know TUR is right for a lot of people. I'm just trying to figure out what's right for me.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

*Iberswitch*



xabiachica said:


> I wouldn't touch them - I've not yet heard of anyone who actually saved money dealing with them


So it is just heresay, you haven't actually had a good or bad experience with them?;Only those who have are entitled to say so!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> So it is just heresay, you haven't actually had a good or bad experience with them?;Only those who have are entitled to say so!


just giving my opinion that I personally wouldn't touch them for the reasons I gave


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

extranjero said:


> So it is just heresay, you haven't actually had a good or bad experience with them?;Only those who have are entitled to say so!


There are lot of experiences quoted around the various forums. I would agree with Xabiachica.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> There are lot of experiences quoted around the various forums. I would agree with Xabiachica.


I sincerely doubt they would save me enough to make a 30 fee then 3€/mo. worth it! I am going to have to side with Xabia here too...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> So it is just heresay, you haven't actually had a good or bad experience with them?;Only those who have are entitled to say so!





extranjero said:


> Hve you tried Iberswitch ,who will find you the best supplier?



so how much did they save you then?

personally??

I personally know people who have ended up paying out more - I asked them after my last post on the thread ..... & because I know them well, I have no reason to doubt them


----------

